# Colnago info needed



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Any help with additional info regarding the following cyclocross frame and fork. I believe it to be an ALAN built/Colnago badged frame and fork. Lugged aluminum, 1" threaded fork, ovalized top tube, no water bottle bosses. Any idea on the year?? Any other info appreciated! Thanks much.

singlecross


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I can only guess as that's certainly not a common model by any means. The logo style makes it 1990's I believe although that's a bit late if it's truly an Alan which were more common in the 80's. I've never seen a frame like this one.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Pre '87 with the curved forks. Subsequent respray - hence later graphics.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

singlecross said:


> Any help with additional info regarding the following cyclocross frame and fork. I believe it to be an ALAN built/Colnago badged frame and fork. Lugged aluminum, 1" threaded fork, ovalized top tube, no water bottle bosses. Any idea on the year?? Any other info appreciated! Thanks much.
> 
> singlecross


After looking at all the photos, I would be quite surprised if this frame had anything to do with Colnago except for the the fact that the Colnago name has been applied to the frame. Nothing about the contruction, tubing etc validates it as a Colnago. I have had many Colnagos through the years starting in 1973 and am quite familar with all the evolutions of his frame contruction and models.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Colnago Duall*

singlecross,

Thanks for confirming that it is aluminum. When I ran across this image (1988 model year) a few months ago, I thought it looked like aluminum. It reminds me of Miyata frames in the late 80's.

More pictures here http://www.raydobbins.com/duall/ 
Look at the main page too, tons of cool older bikes.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

That's no Colnago. The lugging is a tip off. Colnago did not make al frames until the Dream. Old man Colnago does not like aluminum for frame material. It's an Alan with a Colnago head badge.


----------

